# My boy Ben



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

My avatar Ben a truly wonderful corgi cross was put to sleep this afternoon after holding out against liver cancer for 10 months longer the the vets said he would.
He went downhill rapidly. The vet who came to my home was fantastic, and Ben went quickly and painlessly. But now though I know it was the only option for Ben I feel bereft, lost and as though a black hole as opened in my heart. 

Ginge


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ginge, you have my heartfelt sympathy. 

You feel like you have lost a child when you loose a much loved dog, non dog owners may think that's a bit dramatic, but believe me, your heart breaks and does for some time, but trust me, in time, you will just have happy memories without the hurt. 

All the best Sandy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss - just try to think of the happy times


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I know you will miss him.. think of the good times


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

You have my heartfelt sympathies 

just remember all the good times you had with Ben, and remeber you always did the best for him


take care


Anne


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

It has to be one of the worst moments life subjects you to, to have to put a great canine friend down. They have such enormous presence in our daily lives; when they're gone, of course they leave a ragged gaping hole. 
But someday soon you'll find yourself chuckling when you remember some goofy little thing he did and the sorrow will ease.

Best wishes and much sympathy,
Jacquie and Murphy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Run free Ben at the rainbow bridge

Remember the good times Ginge the hardest part is saying goodbye but you now you have done your best for him.

This poem says it all

As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
I saw a wonderous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful--lush and green and wide!
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.



Jacquie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Our black lab Ben was put to sleep three years ago, and I still miss him, particularly now after reading your post.

My sympathies.

Dougie.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Your heart will be healed by all the happy times you spent together.
Run free at the bridge Ben

Lesley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

My heart goes out to you Ginge.

Remember the good times you had with Ben and know that he is now pain free and at peace.

Run Free Ben.


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss,It brought all the feelings back of when we lost our dogs 2 years ago,It does get a little better each day.

regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, and I know just how it feels to lose what is after all a big part of the family. I lost my old Yorkie two years ago this week...........I will never forget him but time does help and heal and I can now look back at the funny things that he used to do.

I now have two welshies and I love them to bits, they helped heal the void that was left by Rocky................and thats me that said 'no more dogs'.

Try to think that your Ben had a lovely home and you were both lucky and blessed to have had each other.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ginge

I too know just how you feel!

We also said no more dogs - for a while at least.

It lasted until the afternoon of old Lucy's death, and I ordered another one. The house and our lives seemed so empty without the mutt. 

Gracie does not replace Lucy, and that was never the intention, but she is just as nice in her own way. 

She had "The Operation" on Monday, and was obviously a bit distressed that day.

We couldn't find her on the Tuesday morning, and found her curled up on the bed. "No jumping" the vet said!! :roll:

By Wednesday you would never have known she had been to the vet if it were not for trying to stop her untying the stitches._ (I had to put superglue on what remains of the knots today!)_

In your shoes Ginge I would be thinking of a new little friend as soon as you feel able. Old Ben will never be forgotten any more than our Lucy will be, but we (and most real dog lovers I suspect) were wrong to think we could be without a dog for very long. 

Hope this helps a bit!

Dave


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

*my boy ben*

I posted about my cuilean and liver cancer at Christmas and I feel for you. What I found, when we lost him, was that all you can see are not the good times, but the empty spaces, the last bit of sandwich in your hand and the loss of routines and habits you did not realise you had. It is a bad time. Unfortunately it has to be gone through like any grieving, and we are still there. Eventually, from previous experience, we know it will diminish,so just let time pass, weep when you have to, talk to you partner or friends when you can. Do not feel disrespectful to your own boy's memory when you want another dog. None will ever replace Ben , but another will find enough room in your heart. We are thinking of you.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We know just how you are feeling now, but one day soon you will think of Ben and smile.
Take care,
Sharon and Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ben*

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge.

Russell and Jenny


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Ginge,

Sorry to hear about Ben.

We now exactly what you are going through at the moment.
Our 13yo Weimaraner died in our arms just over a week ago.

She had shared our lives since she was a pup,and the house seems eerily quiet and empty at the moment.

You do miss the routine and structure to your daily chores at first.
Just try to think of the good times,rather than recent events.Thats what we are doing.I know it's hard,but it does get better.I speak from experience there.

Chin up, 
Lonewolf.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Run free at the Bridge little one.

However much it hurts Ginge, you have done your best by Ben. 

I hope it's not too long before your can remember with a smile rather than tears.

Sue


----------

